# upgradingto 8-beta4: source_rc_confs not found



## benjamin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I upgraded my freebsd 8 beta3 to freebsd 8 beta4 this morning, and at boot time I get the following error:

source_rc_confs: not found (a great number of times with others errors about variables that are not set properly - man rc.conf)

Here is my upgrading process:

```
cvsup supfile
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MY_GENERIC
make installkernel KERNCONF=MY_GENERIC
reboot
mergemaster -p
make installworld
mergemaster
reboot
```
The odd thing is that it worked after the reboot, I crashed the box with a VirtualBox (it happens frequently and there are no problems) launched as non root and decided to go to sleep.

Then I get this error and I'm thrown to single user mode. Since then I tried to upgrade again, no errors during building and installing, but it won't boot normally.

What should/can I do now ?


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2009)

Strange.  Sounds like RC might have gotten hosed.  Try add:


```
rc_debug="YES"
rc_info="YES"
```

to rc.conf and reboot.  It might help you trace the problem down further...


----------



## benjamin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing changed, there is a problem with my rc scripts, it begins to be dirty so I backed up my personnal data and I'll reinstall the whole system with sysinstall.

I'll wait a bit if someone has an idea to fix it (but I'll reinstall anyway later, it's dirty).

Here is the log from the console during boot:


```
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s2a
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: source_rc_confs: not found
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: Entropy harvesting:
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $harvest_interrupt is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $harvest_ethernet is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $harvest_p_to_p is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: kickstart
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: .
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /dev/ad0s2a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /dev/ad0s2a: clean, 190081 free (1209 frags, 23609 blocks, 0.5% fragmentation)
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /dev/ad0s2e: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /dev/ad0s2f: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /dev/ad0s2d: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $hostname is not set -- see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: Starting Network: lo0.
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: source_rc_confs: not found
Sep 12 18:59:33  last message repeated 24 times
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $accounting_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ldconfig_insecure is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $newsyslog_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: Sep 12 18:59:33  syslogd: /var/log/console.log: No such file or directory
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ibcs2_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $sysvipc_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ibcs2_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $sysvipc_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $linux_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $svr4_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $linux_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $svr4_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $sysvipc_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $linux_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $sysvipc_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $linux_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $svr4_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $clear_tmp_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $svr4_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $clear_tmp_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $clear_tmp_X is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $clear_tmp_X is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $clear_tmp_X is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $clear_tmp_X is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $dmesg_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $dmesg_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $quota_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $virecover_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $quota_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $virecover_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $watchdogd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ugidfw_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $watchdogd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $ugidfw_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $update_motd is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $update_motd is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Sep 12 18:59:33  kernel: Mounting late file systems:
Sep 12 18:59:34  init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: .
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed,  startup aborted
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: Sep 12 18:59:34  init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for
Sep 12 18:59:34  kernel: /bin/sh
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder why people are trying to put their own spin on building world, when the correct steps are outlined in /usr/scr/Makefile. Deleting old files and libraries is an important step in this process.


```
#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
#  2.  `make buildworld'
#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
#       [steps 3. & 4. can be combined by using the "kernel" target]
#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `make delete-old'
#  9.  `mergemaster'                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
# 10.  `reboot'
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)
```

I still think that a necessary step 0 (rm -rf /usr/obj or 'make cleanworld') is missing.


----------



## benjamin (Sep 12, 2009)

DutchDaemon, sorry for the 
	
	



```
, I saw you edited my post.

Well I assume it's my fault, I haven't followed the conventional steps BUT the problem seems to come from configuration files, not old binaries (make delete-old).

By posting here I just wanted to find a workaround for these kind of errors, anything but a reinstall.

mergemaster didn't fix anything, and now I'm reinstalling the system so I won't be able to test any suggestion...Good luck to those you face the same problem .
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2009)

I think I only saw those errors when I screwed up mergemaster (use -U or -ai as suggested).


----------



## benjamin (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the clue, I've found a similar problem on the official list archive, doing another mergemaster worked.

I don't think there is such differences between beta3 and beta4 anyway, mergemaster was prompting me on conventional files like master.passwd or sysctl.conf.
I think I just screwed up somewhere else..Nervermind...


----------

